# King George V class Battleship - HMS Ajax



## holystone

Discussion thread for King George V class Battleship - HMS Ajax. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Bill Hay

If memory serves me, Ajax was one of three cruisers which tackled the Graf Spee off Montivideo in WW2, and was not a K G 5 class battleship.
I look forward to confirmation or correction.
Bill Hay


----------



## Steve Woodward

Bill,
Click on the link above ( blue writing) and all will be revealed.
There have been eight Ajax's in the RN, the link concerns the sixth Ajax, the seventh Ajax was part of Force G which took on the Admiral Graf Spee
Steve


----------



## Margo

Can you tell me more about HMS Ajax? My grandfather sailed on this ship. Where would I find crew lists? Thanks
Margo


----------

